# halloween yard sale



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm not sure where to post this, so feel free to move, just go this email from frightcatalog, unfortunately I have to work security for two sold out PHISH shows this weekend so I can't make the drive, but thought some others may benefit.

What: Halloween Yard Sale

Where: Halloween Outlet
540 W. Boylston St.
Worcester, MA 01606

When: This Saturday 6/19 from 10am to 5pm.

Why: Massive savings on thousands of items. Closeouts,
samples, returns, damaged items, overruns and defective merchandise.
This sale only happens once a year. We bring in special products
you've never seen before just for this weekend!
Directions: http://halloweenoutlet.com/ directions.html
Phone number for questions-(508) 852-4500

Happy Halloween,

The ghouls at Fright Catalog Inc
PS-Can't make it this time? Get Free shipping on orders over $100 with offer code "TREAT" at Frightcatalog.com


----------



## pyro (Feb 7, 2007)

i went and it was just a warm up sale to the big one in sept. --- i did get saome great deals


----------

